# TRUJILLO POR SATÉLITE



## uranio (Dec 30, 2005)

PLAZA DE ARMAS (PLAZA MAYOR)









ÓVALO MANSICHE (VICTOR RAÚL) 









COMPLEJO MANSICHE









ÓVALO PAPAL









UNIVERSIDAD NACIONAL DE TRUJILLO









ÓVALO VICTOR LARCO









UNIVERSIDAD PRIVADA ANTENOR ORREGO









UNIVERSIDAD CÉSAR VALLEJO









PLAZA DE TOROS









ÓVALO MOCHICA









COLEGIO CLARETIANO









COLEGIO IMACULADA CONCEPCIÓN









COLEGIO SAN JOSÉ









ÓVALO SAN MARTÍN Y SERVAT









ÓVALO MIGUEL GRAU









ÓVALO MOCHE









GOLF Y COUNTRY CLUB









MUELLE DE HUANCHACO









TERRENO DEL REAL PLAZA


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

muy muy chevere... btw el satelite brinda imagenes con que anitguedad?


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

Trujillo_Rocks said:


> muy muy chevere... btw el satelite brinda imagenes con que anitguedad?


En el Google Earth ...abajo a la izquierda...hay unas opciones para activar...hay una que es cobertura digital globe...la activas y salen las fechas de las tomas satelitales en el mapa.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

maximo las ultimas tomas son del 2004...creo...


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Buenas tomas¡¡¡¡


----------



## miguel16 (Mar 10, 2006)

muy buenas fotos... que bueno que google earth siga actualizando sus imagenes, claro no son muy actuales, pero recuerdo que algun tiempo atras las imagenes existentes eran o muy borrosas o demasiado antiguas


----------



## drinks_21 (Dec 6, 2005)

Bueno, yo colaboro con algunas:

*EDIFICIO SERVAT*










*COMPLEJO MANSICHE* *(ALGO MÁS CERCA)*










*PANORAMICO*


----------



## uranio (Dec 30, 2005)

Buen aporte drinks 21, se ve bien el 3D del Servat. 

Por otro lado espero que el Óvalo Mansiche (Víctor Raúl) se convierta en el futuro en un gran trebol.


----------



## drinks_21 (Dec 6, 2005)

uranio said:


> Buen aporte drinks 21, se ve bien el 3D del Servat.
> 
> Por otro lado espero que el Óvalo Mansiche (Víctor Raúl) se convierta en el futuro en un gran trebol.



Gracias mi estimado, y claro, seria estupendo un trebol en ese ovalo, daría un toque más moderno a la ciudad. Saludos

*PUENTE SOBRE EL RÍO MOCHE, ENTRADA SUR DE TRUJILLO*


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

desde unos 100 m antes de llegar a ese puente viniendo desde el Sur... se visualiza un miniskyline de Trujillo con el Servat, La Castellana y El Husares principalmente


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Que buenas imágenes, y claro en el óvalo Mansiche bien se puede construir un trebol, pero la pregunta sería, es esa zona un nudo de congestión vehicular como para construir un trebol???


----------



## drinks_21 (Dec 6, 2005)

*VISTA AL CENTRO DE TRUJILLO Y ALRREDEDORES*










*ALGUNOS PUNTOS INTERESANTES ALEDAÑOS AL OVALO LARCO*










*UPN Y FÁBRICA DE LA MEJOR CERVEZA DEL PERÚ: PILSEN TRUJILLO * 










*UNA DE HUANCHACO BEACH*


----------



## uranio (Dec 30, 2005)

El Bajopontino said:


> Que buenas imágenes, y claro en el óvalo Mansiche bien se puede construir un trebol, pero la pregunta sería, es esa zona un nudo de congestión vehicular como para construir un trebol???



Se habló hace algunos anos que se contruiría ahi un by pass, el problema fue el dinero y se hizo ese óvalo y se hablaron de otros by passes. Recuerdo que a fines de los 90s el trafico vehicular colapsó por los alrrededores de la Av. Espana, en vista de ese problema los buses o vehículos de transporte masivo solo pasan tangencialmente por algunas partes de la Av. Espana y hacen recorridos dentro de las urbanizaciones o dan vueltas medias extranas para no congestionar. Por otro lado el tráfico dentro del centro histórico es tambien otro problema. No recuerdo la cifra pero solo taxis creo que estan sobre los 30 000 vehículos.


----------



## uranio (Dec 30, 2005)

Hablando de donde queda UPN y la Cervecera...
...la Av. el Ejército creo que es la única avenida que no es avenida, me explicaron que hace muchos anos esa vía fue una avenida pero luego el tráfico cambio a un solo sentido, pero se quedó con ese nombre...


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Actualmente Trujillo tiene la espantosa cifra de casi 35 000 taxis de los cuales solo 15 000 estan debidamente formalizados ...


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

skyperu34 said:


> Actualmente Trujillo tiene la espantosa cifra de casi 35 000 taxis de los cuales solo 15 000 estan debidamente formalizados ...


Y carros en total? sabes el dato o un aproximado...graxx


----------



## miguel16 (Mar 10, 2006)

night club starlight :lol:


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Si te refieres a carros en general, no sabria decirte cuanto es la cantidad ni aproximada... sorry...


----------



## uranio (Dec 30, 2005)

skyperu34 said:


> Si te refieres a carros en general, no sabria decirte cuanto es la cantidad ni aproximada... sorry...


Hace algunos anos escuché decir que el parque automotor de Trujillo estaba sobre los 80 000 vehículos...


----------



## uranio (Dec 30, 2005)

skyperu34 said:


> Actualmente Trujillo tiene la espantosa cifra de casi 35 000 taxis de los cuales solo 15 000 estan debidamente formalizados ...


Trujillo es plaza para taxistas, a los Trujillanos les gusta tomar mucho el taxi es por eso que hay muchos...


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

uranio said:


> Trujillo es plaza para taxistas, a los Trujillanos les gusta tomar mucho el taxi es por eso que hay muchos...


Debe ser por que veo tanto Taxi en las calles....


----------



## drinks_21 (Dec 6, 2005)

*GRAN HOTEL EL GOLF DE TRUJILLO*










*CLUB LIBERTAD, SERVAT*









*CLARETIANO, BELLAS ARTES*


----------



## uranio (Dec 30, 2005)

La parte del Golf siempre luce con mucha vegetación...

Aqui dejo unas tomas de Chan Chan considerada la ciudadela de Barro mas grande... 










Tiene una gran extension, pero solo esta restaurada una mínima parte, la que generalmente se visita...


----------



## Stacy Conner (Apr 7, 2007)

*Primavera Imagen Satelital*

A qui les mando unas fotos satelitales de Primavera

Esta zona es la comprendida entre la avenida Nicolas de Pierola, Av Maerica Norte y Av industrial (vera Enriquez) 
Pueden ver el Bizarro, el Hotel Primavera, el terreno donde ahora estan las Torres de Primavera y los colegios perpetuo Socorro y Champagnat. En el lado De Sta Ines se ve el Colegio La asuncion (el cual conozco, porqie ahi estudio mi hermana y esta siempre liempio y conservado). En la esquina de ameriva y Vera Enrique se esta construyendo el Rokys


----------



## Stacy Conner (Apr 7, 2007)

*Mas fotos satelitales de Primavera*

Esta zona es residencial casi no hay edificios de uso Publico. Si se fijan en la copa de los arboles, estos son un simbolo de primavera, no se como se llaman pero son hermosos. Eso si estan muriendo, recuerdo hace algunos años como en epoca primaveral innundaban la zona con una especie de algodon blanco, cosa que cada año va disminuyendo









Por ultimo esta zona, tambien es residencial con poco movimiento, sobresale el parque de la mujer peruana, un terreno en los lítes de Primavera con San fernando, que dicen es de 19000 m2 y la casa hacienda, incluso se observa la piscina. Casi todos los chicos ingresan a esta casa en ruinas rodeada de arboles a jugar, yo tambien lo hice cuando era chico


----------



## J-BEAT (Mar 29, 2006)

libidito said:


> Debe ser por que veo tanto Taxi en las calles....


Es cierto, siempre que subo a un taxi y les hago la conversa, la pregunta infaltable es "es usted de aca?" y muchos son de Chimbote, de la sierra y hasta de Lima, y dicen q ya no se iran =( cuando se consolide la economia de nuestra region deberiamos estar pensando en un sistema de transporte masivo, por que hay dinero y nuestra ciudad lo necesita.
Aunque gracias al trazado urbano de Trujillo no hay mucho embotellamiento, pero igual, imaginen a Trujillo con un metro, o con un sistema como el Transmilenio pero ajustado al tamaño de nuestra ciudad. seria so much better.


----------



## J-BEAT (Mar 29, 2006)

Primavera es una de las zonas residenciales mas bonitas de Trujillo, tiene de todo el mejor gimnasio, una pizzeria rikisima, bancos, colegios. no me gustaria que se construyan edificios por ahi, no va con la zona.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Jaimito said:


> Primavera es una de las zonas residenciales mas bonitas de Trujillo, tiene de todo el mejor gimnasio, una pizzeria rikisima, bancos, colegios. *no me gustaria que se construyan edificios por ahi, no va con la zona.*


A mi tampoco...como tu dices no va con la zona...me gusta ese estilo residencial y calmado.....


----------



## Stacy Conner (Apr 7, 2007)

*Zona Tranquila*

Si Primavera es una de las zonas mas tranquis que hay en Trujillo. Una amigo que vive en San Andres que me vino a visitar se sorprendio de lo tranquilo que es y dijo que "casi ni gente pasa"

Pero Primavera tambien tiene sus ruidos sobre todo los sabados en la esquina del Bizarro, decenas de jovenes rompen la monotomia y liban licor:cheers: antes de ingresar al local y literalmnet se adueñan del Bco de Credito y alrededores


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

^^ El Golf, Califronia, San andres , etc ,etc, ¿son simples urbanizaciones, o asi se les denomina a un conjunto de las mismas?, porque uds. los trujillanos las nombran de una manera "especial", tb cuando realizaban threads los hacian urbanizacion x urbanizacion, supongo que deben tener considerables extension.
Porque aca en AQP casi no hablamos por urb. sino por distritos, osea de forma mas global.

PD: Bienvenida a adictivo mundo de SSC


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

rafo18 said:


> ^^ El Golf, Califronia, San andres , etc ,etc, ¿son simples urbanizaciones, o asi se les denomina a un conjunto de las mismas?, porque uds. los trujillanos las nombran de una manera "especial", tb cuando realizaban threads los hacian urbanizacion x urbanizacion, supongo que deben tener considerables extension.
> Porque aca en AQP casi no hablamos por urb. sino por distritos, osea de forma mas global.
> 
> PD: Bienvenida a adictivo mundo de SSC


El Golf, es una pequeña irbanizacion, pero en el foro le decimos el golf a una zona extensa que abarca las sgtes urbanizaciones: El Golf, Palmeras del Golf, Palmas del Golf, Praderas del Golf, Buganvillas del Golf, Jardines del Golf, y otras mas que no recuerdo. Todas estas abarcan una enorme extension y se ubica en el distrito Victor Larco Herrera.

San Andres, otra enorme super urbanizacion que viene a ser la agrupacion de las urbanizaciones: San Andres I, San Andres II, San Andres III, San Andres IV, San Andres V, Los Rosales de San Andres, Flores de San Andres, etc...

La Merced, esta dividida en 3 urbanizaciones: La Merced I, La Merced II y La Merced III...

Lo mismo sucede con El Recreo, Primavera, Las Quintanas, San Fernando, California, Los Jardines, El Bosque, Santa Maria, etc...

La razon: Decadas atras se concibieron super urbanizaciones que estaban separadas unas de otras y tenian enormes areas vacias que poco a poco se llenaron con el pasar de los años y por eso la necesidad de dividir estos sectores en urbanizaciones de tamaño adecuado... No son para nada zonas pequeñas ni medianas, son bastante extensas...


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Oh volvistes Hubert....


----------



## elmiocid (Mar 11, 2006)

libidito said:


> Oh volvistes Hubert....


se le extrañaba :lol: :lol:


----------



## mhubert (Dec 16, 2005)

Gracias muchachos, siempre los estoy chequeando, sobretodo cuandole toman fotos a mi casa. Ja, ja, ja


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Trujillo_Rocks said:


> Por cierto... llevo poco tiempo en Arequipa pero asi es como percibo las cosas de primera impresion... alimenten esta discusion los que saben un poco mas




Trujillo rocks, no aqui en este thread por favor. Si gustas, abre uno nuevo en el jiron si tocas el tema, o en todo caso en la pagina principal sustentando tus puntos con fotos, argumentos urbano-paisajisticos y arquitectonicos, y sobretodo con mucha cautela, respeto y prudencia en nuestra expresion. Caso contrario tocar un tema de esa indole simplemente sera inutil...

Tengan en cuenta que ambas ciudades viven en contextos urbanos y economicos diferentes y el factor tamaño de urbanizaciones no rige de modo general sino acorde a como se mueve cada ciudad. Personalmente diria que no es factible dicha comparacion bajo esos terminos... Bueno, que no se desvie mas este thread......


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

skyperu34 said:


> El Golf, es una pequeña irbanizacion, pero en el foro le decimos el golf a una zona extensa que abarca las sgtes urbanizaciones: El Golf, Palmeras del Golf, Palmas del Golf, Praderas del Golf, Buganvillas del Golf, Jardines del Golf, y otras mas que no recuerdo. Todas estas abarcan una enorme extension y se ubica en el distrito Victor Larco Herrera.
> 
> San Andres, otra enorme super urbanizacion que viene a ser la agrupacion de las urbanizaciones: San Andres I, San Andres II, San Andres III, San Andres IV, San Andres V, Los Rosales de San Andres, Flores de San Andres, etc...
> 
> ...



Gracias sky por la aclaracion, pero que obsesiva la gente que vive por el Golf Trujillo: 
*El Golf, Palmeras del Golf, Palmas del Golf, Praderas del Golf, Buganvillas del Golf, Jardines del Golf, etc* y dices que todavia hay mas....jeje


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

rafo18 said:


> Gracias sky por la aclaracion, pero que obsesiva la gente que vive por el Golf Trujillo:
> *El Golf, Palmeras del Golf, Palmas del Golf, Praderas del Golf, Buganvillas del Golf, Jardines del Golf, etc* y dices que todavia hay mas....jeje


Asi es rafo. Si no recuerdo mas es porque siguen apareciendo mas XXXXX del golf ya que por ahi aun hay terrenos libres para seguir habilitando nuevas urbanizaciones...


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

naaa ese thread no lo abriria jamas... tomenlo solo como una observacion de lo distintas que pueden ser dos ciudades de similar tamanho en cuanto a su distribucion... no digo que una sea mejor que otra.


----------



## edzela (Jul 23, 2006)

Es mi percepcion pero la plaza de armas de trujillo geometricamente no es correcta, es decir, es decir, tienen una forma a cuadrado mal hecho?.


----------



## uranio (Dec 30, 2005)

edzela said:


> Es mi percepcion pero la plaza de armas de trujillo geometricamente no es correcta, es decir, es decir, tienen una forma a cuadrado mal hecho?.


Si vez en Google Earth la Plaza de Armas de Lima, te darás cuenta que pasa algo similar, en lo personal pienso que ambas si son geométricamentente siméticos lo que puede pasar es que el satélite toma fotos pero no la hace en forma pependicular.


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

Yo creo que es porque en esa época no tenian instrumentos de presición...a lo mucho habran utilizado cordel y cal o algo asi.


----------



## uranio (Dec 30, 2005)

Posible Área de Mall Plaza Trujillo










Mall Plaza Trujillo y UNT


----------



## uranio (Dec 30, 2005)

Terreno de la Universidad Privada de Trujillo (UPT)


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Se ve grande.


----------



## ELMER (Apr 4, 2007)

*Hola!!!!*

Pues, realmente interesante este thread, las fotos, excelentes, aunque personalmente me hubiera gustado que no llevaran marcas, logos o literatura, la literatura explicativa debería estar fuera de la foto.

Otra cosa, veo que han colocado algunos colegios, pero se han olvidado de los mas importantes de la ciudad:

El Seminario de San Carlos y San Marcelo y
El Colegio Nacional San Juan

Espero solucionen la omisión:

"E"


----------

